# second budgie is not taming



## blubudgiemama (Jul 19, 2014)

so my first budgie blu has been with me for about 2 years or so and hes tame and mostly bonded. budgie number two, Trixie has been with me for several months now but is still not tame. she will not get on my finger unless blu is on it. she has come out of the cage when he comes out but wont come anywhere near me. she had a previous owner for about a year (with her since hatching) but was not tamed with her. owner was grabby. so my question at this point is that I finally let blu grow his feathers. she has never been clipped but I feel like clipping her would make this process simpler. if I clip her but leave blu will this make a natural selection and cause him to pick at her? they are close but still bicker periodically. shes used to cage mates he hasn't had any since he was a few weeks old. and if I do clip her will it actually make things better or worse with her trust issue?


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

You have a number of issues here. Firstly Trixie has memories from her previous owner that are not good, Having two budgies always makes the taming process harder as they will naturally want to be together.
Clipping has a definite two sides to it and members here are equally divided.
Personally I do not agree on clipping, non of my budgies have ever been clipped. It does take time and patience, Trixie has only been with you a short amount of time getting over her fear and mistrust will be a huge achievement she is already showing trust in coming to you if Blue does. I would leave her flighted and persevere if it were me.
Also remember all budgies have their own personality, some are more outgoing and will be happy interacting. I have two like this but my other budgie likes to be left more to himself I accept him for himself and love him just as much as the other two. keep up the great job and I am sure with time Trixie will warm to you.


----------



## budgieeds (Feb 21, 2016)

I wouldnt recomment clipping her wings however could try taking her out the cage and leaving blu in, then show trixie millet spray and see if she comes on your finger. Good luck.


----------



## blubudgiemama (Jul 19, 2014)

thank you! I forgot about millet spray, blu prefers a piece of fruit to that lol ill have to try millet with her, thanks


----------

